# Daisy and Onslow nearly 1 year old and a new addition coming wednesday!



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

So just a few pics of Onslow and Daisy the Norwegian Forest Cats as they approach their 1st birthday and a couple of the Siamese girl that we are getting on wednesday 

Not the best pictures of Daisy and Onslow!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

my goodness Onslow has grown into a hefty handsome beast! Daisy is a pretty girl. Have to say not a lover of siamese but she does look pretty. Does she have a name yet?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ooooh i like daisy, next wegie has to be a tortie. she looks like my nellie only in a tortie coat.

simba, a big lad how much does he weigh?


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> ooooh i like daisy, next wegie has to be a tortie. she looks like my nellie only in a tortie coat.
> 
> simba, a big lad how much does he weigh?


He is actually only 6kg but he looks bigger than that.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous big pussy cats :001_wub: and your little Siamese baby is an absolute cutie pie :yesnod:


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> my goodness Onslow has grown into a hefty handsome beast! Daisy is a pretty girl. Have to say not a lover of siamese but she does look pretty. Does she have a name yet?


Was not a fan myself but after looking at them in more detail I quiet like them, they are very intelligent. She is called Wallmo (Valmo) by the breeder which is Swedish for Poppy so I think we shall keep that name for her.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Puddycat said:


> Was not a fan myself but after looking at them in more detail I quiet like them, they are very intelligent. She is called Wallmo (Valmo) by the breeder which is Swedish for Poppy so I think we shall keep that name for her.


what an unusual name. 6 kg isnt bad for a year old wegie. i remember you getting them doesnt time fly?


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> what an unusual name. 6 kg isnt bad for a year old wegie. i remember you getting them doesnt time fly?


Yeah it seems like only yesterday I was posting on here worrying they were under weight, the girl (Daisy) was very small and had tummy problems when we got her and now she is 4.5kg which is fairly big I believe for a year old girl.

They have not changed one bit either in their temperament since the day we got them, they still love to be handled and love to play with the same toys.

I hope introducing the new cat will go ok.


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Time goes fast!

From this










To this










And

From this










To this


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Don't they grow fast  My babies are 10 months and 5 days ..... soon be their birthday  There are some pictures of them on Jennys NFCs thread if you want to drool


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> BEAUTIFUL :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> Don't they grow fast  My babies are 10 months and 5 days ..... soon be their birthday  There are some pictures of them on Jennys NFCs thread if you want to drool


what is their date of birth val?


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> BEAUTIFUL :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> Don't they grow fast  My babies are 10 months and 5 days ..... soon be their birthday  There are some pictures of them on Jennys NFCs thread if you want to drool


I shall take a look


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> what is their date of birth val?


August 14th  There will be a picture overload on that day on here


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> August 14th  There will be a picture overload on that day on here


cant wait for that.
your babies are almost three weeks older that troy and torre


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

[]Beautiful .... i have 3 Norwegians and one Domestic. I totally adore them and luv taking pics


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> August 14th  There will be a picture overload on that day on here


shadow and lightnings is the 26th


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow doesnt time fly, they are really beautiful, and the little siamese looks very cute ,_


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh my look how much they have grown!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow they are amazing!! :thumbup:


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

The new baby siamese is causing some attention. Got her last night and although our cats seem fine with her she is a bit scared of Daisy who wants to play and chase her. She starts shaking and meowing if she is to far away from me and spends most of her time hiding under a blanket. Hasn't eaten, drank or been to the toilet yet either even with the other cats locked out 

Any ideas?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Puddycat said:


> The new baby siamese is causing some attention. Got her last night and although our cats seem fine with her she is a bit scared of Daisy who wants to play and chase her. She starts shaking and meowing if she is to far away from me and spends most of her time hiding under a blanket. Hasn't eaten, drank or been to the toilet yet either even with the other cats locked out
> 
> Any ideas?


_aww bless her, its all very new and frightening for her, one of mine hid for a while,hopefully over the next few days she will settle ,maybe keep her away from the others for a while, in a bedroom or somewhere quiet and sit on the floor with her, and maybe offer her some food, and maybe put her in the litter tray,?? keep showing her where it is. maybe swop over her bedding in afew days with your other cats, so it exchanges smells ??_


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _aww bless her, its all very new and frightening for her, one of mine hid for a while,hopefully over the next few days she will settle ,maybe keep her away from the others for a while, in a bedroom or somewhere quiet and sit on the floor with her, and maybe offer her some food, and maybe put her in the litter tray,?? keep showing her where it is. maybe swop over her bedding in afew days with your other cats, so it exchanges smells ??_


I put a bit of cat meat in a dish and put it next to the blanket she was under and she came out and ate a little. As the day has gone on she has been out walking around as long as I am in the room and she started sniffing Daisy and Daisy licked her fur and all seemed to be getting better but then Daisy wanted to play and jumped on her and the new baby hissed and now she has gone into hiding again. Keep putting her on the toilet but nothing yet. Made her up a separate litter tray. I think she is sleeping now and it is a bit tough to help out the situation today as I am not feeling well and my girlfriend is at work all day so it is a bit hard to keep all the cats happy.


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Puddycat said:


> I put a bit of cat meat in a dish and put it next to the blanket she was under and she came out and ate a little. As the day has gone on she has been out walking around as long as I am in the room and she started sniffing Daisy and Daisy licked her fur and all seemed to be getting better but then Daisy wanted to play and jumped on her and the new baby hissed and now she has gone into hiding again. Keep putting her on the toilet but nothing yet. Made her up a separate litter tray. I think she is sleeping now and it is a bit tough to help out the situation today as I am not feeling well and my girlfriend is at work all day so it is a bit hard to keep all the cats happy.


Typical, she just woke up so I put her on the litter tray and again nothing so I thought I would try her in the other cats litter tray and low and behold she peed straight away! Now just to get her drinking.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Glad she has used the litter tray,( even if it is one of the other kitties lol) i am sure all will be fine, it just takes time, sorry to hear your feeling unwell, hope you feel better soon.x_


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _Glad she has used the litter tray,( even if it is one of the other kitties lol) i am sure all will be fine, it just takes time, sorry to hear your feeling unwell, hope you feel better soon.x_


Thanks, she is now sleeping on the cat tree along with Daisy who she was attacking only an hour ago. She has gone from hiding and being scared to going after the other cats and batting them around the head with her paw :scared:


----------

